# Denver Sem MA Philosophy of Religion and BIOLA MA PoR&Ethics



## Covenant Joel (Sep 30, 2009)

I've got a couple questions about some graduate programs. This isn't for myself (I'm doing my MA from RTS), but for a friend who is looking into some programs.

Does anyone know much about Denver Seminary? I'm particularly interested in its theological orientation (seems to be evangelical, where on the spectrum?
). Openness to Reformed theology? Apologetic method among the faculty? Academic reputation?

I've searched the board for some information about BIOLA in general, but does anyone know much about the MA in Philosophy of Religion and Ethics? Obviously the apologetic approach is going to be classical given Craig's presence, but any thoughts on the program otherwise? Openness to Reformed thought there?


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 30, 2009)

Covenant Joel said:


> I've searched the board for some information about BIOLA in general, but does anyone know much about the MA in Philosophy of Religion and Ethics? Obviously the apologetic approach is going to be classical given Craig's presence, but any thoughts on the program otherwise? Openness to Reformed thought there?



An esteemed PB member, Seth, is currently doing his MA in that Biola program. Seth, where are you? (Actually, he and his wife just welcomed their third child so that may be distracting him a bit.)


----------



## sastark (Sep 30, 2009)

What Jon said. 

Short story on Biola is: there are reformed-minded professors here, but don't come expecting a reformed education. The MA Phil has some good things to offer, but there are also some problems (namely, some big name professors wandering into dangerous theological territory).

If you have more specific questions, I can answer as time allows (due to the new baby and all). Feel free to have your friend contact me. If you PM me, I can give you my e-mail address.


----------



## GD (Oct 1, 2009)

Covenant Joel said:


> Does anyone know much about Denver Seminary? I'm particularly interested in its theological orientation (seems to be evangelical, where on the spectrum?
> ). Openness to Reformed theology? Apologetic method among the faculty? Academic reputation?



Hi Joel,

Denver Seminary is the former Conservative Baptist Theological Seminary, the denominational flagship seminary of the Conservative Baptist Association. They were (and maybe still are) officially dispensational (pre-trib, pre-mill) baptists, however times change. The school became independent of the denomination. It's a well-thought of broadly evangelical school, particularly if you're of the DTS persuasion [I'm not, b.t.w.]. I suppose their biggest flag-bearers are Douglas Groothuis (evangelical egalitarian, philosophical writer) and Craig Blomberg (NT, Gospel commentator). If you like their stuff, you might fit right in.

Just by way of example how this school might not be what the doctrinal statement indicates, the BCA's remaining seminary, Western Seminary, is still officially dispensational (pre-trib, pre-mill) and baptistic. However, I took a year of courses at WS-Sacramento and found that many individual faculty were not of that persuasion, and quite welcoming of those outside baptist dispensationalism.


----------



## cih1355 (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is a link to a set of lectures given by Douglas Groothuis who is a professor at Denver Seminary. The lectures are from a class he taught called, "Defending the Christian Faith."

This Week's Apologetic Lecture


----------



## cih1355 (Oct 18, 2009)

Covenant Joel said:


> I've got a couple questions about some graduate programs. This isn't for myself (I'm doing my MA from RTS), but for a friend who is looking into some programs.
> 
> Does anyone know much about Denver Seminary? I'm particularly interested in its theological orientation (seems to be evangelical, where on the spectrum?
> ). Openness to Reformed theology? Apologetic method among the faculty? Academic reputation?
> ...



Trinity Evangelical Divinity School has an MA program in Philosophy of Religion. Has your friend checked out this program?


----------

